# 1/4 or 1/2 inch firebox thickness needed?



## 64bbq (Feb 19, 2013)

I am purchasing a smoker and have the option of the 1/4 inch firebox that comes standard or upgrading to the 1/2 inch.  The firebox is 24x24x22.  The smoker is vertical that is 24x24x36 and the firebox is located on the side of the vertical.  I will be using a charcoal basket for longer cooks. 

My question is if it is worth it to go with 1/2 inch steel on a firebox or stay with the standard 1/4 inch?  I know there are a lot of variables but just curious of your opinions if it is worth the extra $350 dollars for the 1/2 inch steel.

Thanks


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 19, 2013)

If you can afford it, 1/2" is better, even better option would be to have the firebox left at 1/4", but insulated with at least 1" insulation, if not 2".


----------



## 05sprcrw (Feb 19, 2013)

For the extra $350 it appears that he is only charging you purely what it would cost him for the extra steel. It seems like a good deal if you can afford it, I have an uninsulated 1/4" thick firebox and don't have any complaints about it but have thought about insulating it later on. Not sure if I would see a ton of benefit or not with it insulated.


----------



## icemanrrc (Feb 28, 2013)

$350 is a fair price but I think it's overkill and not needed. Line the bottom of the firebox with firebrick and be done. You could make you a metal insulated cap for the top if you want. $350 could buy a lot of meat or wood. My two cents.


----------



## farmnbum (Feb 28, 2013)

icemanrrc said:


> $350 is a fair price but I think it's overkill and not needed. Line the bottom of the firebox with firebrick and be done. You could make you a metal insulated cap for the top if you want. $350 could buy a lot of meat or wood. My two cents.


2nd that.


----------



## dtatro69 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would do it if you can afford the extra $$. I believe you will not regret going with the 1/2"


----------

